

GitHub investigating a major service outage - pentium10
https://status.github.com/?t=1

======
andyhmltn
Why does this stuff always rise to the top? If Github is down, most people
will already know and be using the status page

------
mikegriff
And now it's back working. Some more info here, but it's not much:
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)

